# Gem Car Street Legal Golf Cart Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $305.00* (3 Bids)
End Date: Sunday Sep-23-2007 18:11:24 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

